# denn auch



## TheChabon

¿Este _denn auch_ es como decir 'entonces' pero más enfáticamente?

Saludos y gracias. 



So war denn auch Solidität und Monumentalität das Thema der Baukunst, dem sich die Schönheit und selbst das Zweckgemässe unterzuordnen hatte.

De modo que la solidez y la monumentalidad fueron [¿entonces?] el tema de la arquitectura al que debieron subordinarse la belleza e incluso lo funcional.


----------



## Geviert

Diría que sí. Lo deja entender ese "so", aún si faltaría saber el sentido de la frase precedente que lo introduce. Denn y auch, en estos casos, son llamadas Abtönungspartikeln o Modalpartikeln porque tienen función de énfasis subjetivo, de estilo, de expresión, de atención, de sorpresa y similares. Bsp.: was hast du _denn auch schon_ geleistet?

*Dependiendo *de la frase precedente a "so", se podría usar simplemente "entonces" o libremente cualquier otra forma de énfasis argumentativo, por ejemplo:

Así, la solidez y la monumentalidad fueron [entonces, sin duda, efectivamente, pues]...


----------



## Alemanita

TheChabon said:


> ¿Este _denn auch_ es como decir 'entonces' pero más enfáticamente?
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So war denn auch Solidität und Monumentalität das Thema der Baukunst, dem sich die Schönheit und selbst das Zweckgemässe unterzuordnen hatte.
> 
> De modo que la solidez y la monumentalidad fueron [¿entonces?] el tema de la arquitectura al que debieron subordinarse la belleza e incluso lo funcional.



Hola: 

Otra propuesta: De modo que solidez y monumentalidad fueron, en efecto, el tema arquitectural al que debieron subordinarse la belleza e incluso lo funcional.

Saludos.


----------



## Spharadi

> So war denn auch Solidität und Monumentalität das Thema der Baukunst, dem sich die Schönheit und selbst das Zweckgemässe unterzuordnen hatte.



Se podría decir también:
Por consiguiente, solidez y monumentalidad (o grandiosidad) también eran temas en el arte de la construcción, a los que tenian que subordinarse  no solo  consideraciones de orden estético sino incluso funcionales.


----------



## Sajg7

Hola a todos.

La presencia de sujetos múltiples en esta oración ha despertado mi interés. Además, en este caso, dicho fenómeno se produce por partida doble. Considero curioso que el autor de la frase alemana haya apostado por la concordancia "ad sensum", mientras que el autor de la traducción se haya inclinado por la concordancia gramatical. En el caso de la oración castellana, la concordancia "ad sensum" suena fatal en la principal, aunque en la subordinada, creo yo que debido a la presencia de "incluso" y a la anteposición del verbo a los dos sujetos, sí es factible dicha concordancia. En el caso de la oración alemana, carezco de la competencia lingüística indispensable para valorar la viabilidad de la concordancia por la que se ha decantado el autor; sin embargo, tengo entendido que cuando se trata de sujetos múltiples vinculados por conjunciones copulativas, prepondera la concordancia gramatical. Dado que a nadie le ha chocado la lectura de esta frase, supongo que la concordancia "ad sensum" es posible; con todo, repito, según mis informaciones es la concordancia gramatical la mayormente prescrita en estos casos en la lengua alemana.

Por lo que respecta al vocablo "arquitectural" utilizado por Alemanita, opino que se trata de un anglicismo algo ampuloso y de difícil digestión.

Mi propuesta: "De este modo, pues, la solidez y la monumentalidad conformaron el tema arquitectónico al que debieron subordinarse la belleza e incluso lo funcional".

Un saludo.


----------



## Bahiano

¡Holá a todos!

Para mi, no puedes ni debes separar Solidität y Monumentalität:
--> Así, "solidez e monumentalidad" fue/era el tema ...


----------



## Geviert

En efecto, "arquitectural" no solo es raro, suena un poco forzado en castellano.

Solidez y monumentalidad hacen un único tema, por lo tanto no van separados semánticamente. "Corformaron el tema" no está mal. También "así, el tema de la solidez y la monumentalidad fue...".


----------



## Spharadi

En castellano existe la concordancia ad sensum en expresiones fijas: 
Los Estados Unidos de América es una república...etc. En alemán se diría die Vereignigten Staaten von Amerika sind...
En el caso que nos ocupa yo optaría por la concordancia gramatical pues la "subordinación a la belleza y a la monumentalidad" ya está calificando el sentido. Lo que sintácticamente parece separado  (por el uso del plural), la semántica los une.


----------



## Sajg7

Bahiano, la verdad es que no comprendo su objeción. La solidez y la monumentalidad son dos características diferentes cuyo nexo de únión aquí es el motivo arquitectónico que conforman, es decir,  aquello que ante todo persiguen plasmar los arquitectos al realizar sus proyectos, en este caso, la construcción de edificios robustos y de enormes e impresionantes dimensiones. En vez de "...la solidez y la monumentalidad..." se podría haber dicho "...la solidez y lo funcional conformaron el tema arquitectónico al que debieron supeditarse la monumentalidad e incluso la belleza".  Pero si lo que usted quiere decir es que por el hecho de conformar el mismo motivo o tema arquitectónico no puedo ni debo  separalos, le hago saber que no los he separado. La conjunción copulativa utilizada debiera dar buena cuenta de ello. Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

Sajg7: en alemán, la ausencia del artículo determinativo (Solidität, no _die _Solidität) generaliza el sustantivo aún más que en castellano. Esto hace más enfática la no-separación, la totalidad del "tema" en nuestra frase, digamos.  Como propone Spharadi,  correcto sería sin artículo. Se dirá entonces: solidez y monumentalidad conforman el tema...

Desde mi punto de vista, discutir sobre la mejor traducción de _denn auch _tiene poco sentido si no se sabe la frase que introduce ese "so".


----------



## Sajg7

Hola a todos.


Geviert, comprendo lo que me quiere decir; lo que no entiendo es la necesidad con que reviste su consideración. Por ejemplo, en la frase: "El edificio sólido y monumental que visitamos ayer fue..." sería erróneo no considerar dichas características como una unidad( como una misma cosa) a pesar de que por sí mismas signifiquen distinto, ya que se refieren a una misma entidad ontológica (individuo), en este caso, el edificio concreto que se visitó (Si hubiésemos escrito con determinante ambas características, estaríamos dando a entender erróneamente que se visitaron dos edificios). Pero en el caso de la frase que nos ocupa, S y M no se refieren a una misma entidad ontológica (individuo), sino a una misma entidad lógica (clase, concepto), en este caso, "el tema arquitectónico". Por eso, sería tan correcto concebirlos como una unidad como concebirlos como una pluralidad, dependiendo de cómo se concibiera el concepto "tema", si como una unidad de la que S Y M son aspectos parciales, o si como el criterio vinculante (que no disolvente) de más de un elemento, en este caso, S y M. Ambas opciones serían semánticamente equivalentes y la elección de una u otra sería facultativa y dependiente del gusto y estilo del que escribiera. Esta es al menos mi perspectiva.


Por otra parte, en castellano, para enfatizar la ya referida concepción unitaria, creo que se procede de modo que sólo el primer elemento coordinado lleve determinante. ¿Se procede del mismo modo en alemán o se recurre a la no utilización de determinante alguno?

En cuanto a lo que manifiesta al final de su comentario, también considero un tanto vano discutir acerca de la mejor traducción de "denn auch" sin conocer el contexto de la frase en la que está inserta tal expresión.

 Un saludo.


----------



## Geviert

> ¿Se procede del mismo modo en alemán o se recurre a la no utilización de determinante alguno?



En alemán la utilización de determinante sigue una elección libre y una obligatoria. La libre es similiar a la que has explicado, cuestión de estilo, intención, generalidad, particularidad, etc. La obligatoria depende

 1) de ciertas reglas relacionadas a la denominada contracción verbal del artículo (*zum *Abschluss, *zur *Verteiligung y símiles son obligatorios por ejemplo)

 2) de fraseologismos o expresiones fijas que no pueden modificarse (die Kazte im Sack kaufen)

 3) de los denominados Abstrakta (conceptos, ideas digamos)  y Kollektiva (términos que representan siempre un conjunto de elementos: *Ge*viert,* Ge*birge, *Ge*treide, Volk).  

Monumentalität y Solidität son Abstrakta, por lo tanto van correctamente sin determinante. El hecho que estén unidos por una conjunción al interior de un tema como en nuestro caso, no modifica el carácter de generalidad e independecia semántica que poseen, más bien la yuxtaposición hace más evidente la (ilegítima) intención acumulativa, "aglomerante" del autor que las utiliza.


----------

